
Getting into Open Source: Three Ways to Contribute - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2019/03/10/getting-into-open-source/#.XIUTxCw4xMQ.hackernews
======
RickJWagner
Great ideas!

To those, I'd add just one thought: Most Open Source people are incredibly
helpful and friendly. Often times, you can find out where they hang out (IRC,
Slack channel, etc.) and get to know them. Once you get some name recognition
(after the requisite learning process, of course) you will almost always be
welcome to participate.

It really is fun.

------
random878
Open Source =/= Free

